# Ode to does



## Aboore (May 17, 2011)

A tribute to my two lovely Dumbo girls. Each in turn.

Cumquat- 
you've come a VERY long way since I've bought you from the pet store, all alone and nervous as ****. I've seen you mature into a lovely young doe who despite still being flighty (and possibly blind) I can't help but love you! At first I was beyond annoyed with your quirks, your jumping, nipping, and twitching at the slightest touch. I was not as forgiving as I should have been and often ignored you when ever you'd nip and give all the attention to my now passed on nova. Truly though I can not express the intensity of love I feel for you and your silly habits! When your bored beyond anything and I'm on the computer I'll turn around to see you peeking at me when I'm typing, (like you are now) and when you hear me sigh and laugh when I look you pop down away from sight until I look away again. You are the stalkiest rat I've ever encountered! I love how when you can't wait for your cage mate to be returned you'll hang from the top of the cage with all four feet and shove your nose through the bars to sniff them manically! I will be sad when you go, but I am so glad I took you in! I imagine you are about a year and four months now, and I hope I still have at least another year and a half with you, heres hoping for a long healthy life my little stalker!

Granola-
Oh Noli, what can I possibly say about you? I've known you for a short time but you are possibly the fattest, food oriented ratlet I've ever encountered. No matter what I'm eating, even if you don't like it you will steal it from my bowl only to leave it on my leg if you don't like it. (even if you know when taking it that you don't) I can't find words to describe how sweet you are. When ever I wake up and go to your cage you always lift your head to look at me even when you are dead asleep when I come over. That little pink tongue always licking my fingers and never biting even when I have food on my fingers. I don't know how you have realized to be gentle but I am happy that you are, and I don't have to reteach you how to take food! You seem to adore when I tickle your face and flip you all around to play and wrestle. I am grateful that your wet lung sounds have gone away with a lot of healthy foods (chicken noodle doup -from the can with my own added spices- grapes, squash, pumpkin, and zuchini.) I still don't know what it was but I am beyond happy I don't hear it anymore save a few small 'wee....weeehee' noises which are very soft. You are my destiny rat and I hope that me and you become close friends and you will be with me for years to come! I'm just sorry you never got to meet my angel Novacaine. I think you two would have been great friends.


I would write something about nova here but it would be too long and sappy. All I really want to say is I am glad she is in a better place, and I miss her with all my heart. I'm only sad I couldn't be there when she left this world.


----------



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

This is so sweet. Really I almost teared up. Only rat lovers like us can relate. So adorable. :') I'm sure if rats could read they'd appreciate this.


----------

